
Coronavirus Antibodies Present in Nearly 25% of All NYC Residents, Cuomo Says - pwned1
https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/04/27/coronavirus-antibodies-present-in-nearly-25-of-all-nyc-residents/
======
mtmail
Related earlier discussion "Preliminary test results suggest 21% of NYC
residents have Covid antibodies"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22958352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22958352)

